# Foot Switches



## Adon (Apr 29, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone uses these? And what machine(s) you're using it on? We've got one on our drum sander, and it's saved me more than once.

I'm just wondering what other machines we might want to put one on.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

I occasionally use one with my Hitatchi Table Saw, The Craftsman one, never. The problem is, you have to remember to turn off the switch on the saw, in case you accidentally step on the switch. The Switch itself helps when I need to cut a rather large piece of Plywood, or whatever. Just put the switch where I need to start and maneuver the wood to the blade, then step on the switch. Ready to go.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

router table


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Only used on the scroll saw, excellant. I don't feel it's a safe thing to use anywhere else. Well, maybe the dust collector but I have not tried that one yet. Just my veiw…


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Router, drill press, thickness sander.

Bob


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

I used one on my Dusto Collection system for a while. It went kaplooey after about 3 months. I ended up replacing it with a remote control version. It worked just fine for that application.

Some folks use a variable speed version with their scroll saws. I don't scroll so hopefully someone else can help with that side.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

Scroll saw. Along with a swivel shop chair. Excellent!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

cordless drill LOL .I use one on my table mounted biscuit joiner by delta.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I use one for the scroll saw.


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

I will be using one tonight for one of the routers on the dovetail jigs. Use it all the time on the router tables, and on the drill press. Thanks for reminding me, need to order a second one.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

cordless drill … that was funny


----------



## mjasper (Jul 5, 2009)

Durnik150 has a good point about the switch failing. I personally only use one regularly on my scroll saw, and one reason for that is the switch has a maximum load that is less than most other stationary machines in the shop. Of course, every switch differs, but that's just my experience. I occasionally use it on my Dremel rotary tool though, and it works great for this application due to the awkward placement of the switch on the tool.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Scroll saw, the small band saw, and Work Sharp WS3000.


----------

